# Jewels with Jack Dempsey 55gal



## stinkycouch (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm setting up a 55 gallon aquarium. My plan is to add 7 jewel cichlids, one Jack Dempsey and a couple of plecos. I have three Jewels (2.5 inches each) in there now and they get along okay (normal chasing and fighting, but they've done okay for a couple weeks now. I plan on adding the additional fish all at one as well as adding many decorations and structures (Driftwood, decorations and slate stone structures) for them to hide in. I think with the additional hiding places and the larger number of jewels it should spread out some of the aggression and allow them to live together well. Any advice on making this work?


----------

